# qemu conflicts with installed samba34-3.4.9



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

Simply trying to install qemu on FreeBSD 8.1-"STABLE"


```
kenorb# portinstall qemu
...
  AR    sparc64-softmmu/libqemu.a
  LINK  sparc64-softmmu/qemu-system-sparc64
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libssl.so.6, needed by /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so, may conflict with libssl.so.7
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libcrypto.so.6, needed by /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so, may conflict with libcrypto.so.7
--->  Installing the new version via the port
===>  Installing for qemu-0.11.1_5
===>   qemu-0.11.1_5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/smbd - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /usr/local/sbin/smbd in /usr/ports/net/samba34

===>  samba34-3.4.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      tdb-1.2.0_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

kenorb# pkg_info -R tdb\*
Information for tdb-1.2.0_1:

Required by:
evolution-mapi-0.30.3
gnome2-2.30.2
libmapi-0.9_2
samba4-devel-4.0.0.a11_1

kenorb# pkg_info -R samba4\*
Information for samba4-devel-4.0.0.a11_1:

Required by:
evolution-mapi-0.30.3
gnome2-2.30.2
libmapi-0.9_2
```

My goal: I need qemu-img to convert vmdk file into vdi.
Problem: qemu doesn't install
Question: how to solve this problem in easy way without re-compiling GNOME, removing my mails (evolution), etc.?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

Turn samba support off in qemu.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

Workaround:

```
kenorb# pkg_add -rv qemu
```
But it doesn't solve the problem, that qemu doesn't compile with recent gnome, which uses samba4


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, it does work.

```
kenorb# cd /usr/ports/emulators/qemu && make config && make install clean
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> But it doesn't solve the problem, that qemu doesn't compile with recent gnome, which uses samba4



There's a reason why samba support in qemu is turned off by default.


----------

